# Anybody know this spider?



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a daddy longlegs.


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

That is not a daddy longlegs. Not sure what it is, but it is not a daddy longlegs.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks like a male black widow.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Since your profile does not tell where your from it would be a tough call.
First picture is a house spider.The second is a daddy long leg.The third is a female widow and a male widow in the back ground.Even though the link I have attached is from California, it has some pretty good photos.
Steatoda8.jpg

Phalangiid4.jpg

widowandmale.jpg


http://mamba.bio.uci.edu/~pjbryant/biodiv/spiders/


----------



## Evnldr (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm from Delaware.

Somebody Said Brown Recluse but i don't think so.


----------



## Evnldr (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the Recluse is hairy?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Step on it, spray, and be done. Kinda hard to tell for sure, but I'll stand with daddy long legs. If it were a male widow I'd probably be dead by now. See if it bites and get a tox evaluation - maybe then we'll know what it is.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Above: Brown recluse. Doesn't look like your picture.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Step on it, spray, and be done. Kinda hard to tell for sure, but I'll stand with daddy long legs. If it were a male widow I'd probably be dead by now. See if it bites and get a tox evaluation - maybe then we'll know what it is.


I was going to tell you BS but after a bit of research, I realized there are actually two critters referred to as daddy long legs.

One is a spider and the other is related to the spider but it not a spider.

this is the spider and could possibly be the spider in question from what I can tell









This is the other guy (and the one I have always known as a daddy long legs)


----------



## Evnldr (Jun 12, 2008)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Looks like a daddy longlegs.


It is a Daddy long legs Thanks!!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, I had some pics that looked like your spider.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

That must be the daddy long legs that I've always heard about being the most poisonous spider (or something like that), but its mouth too small to bite humans. I've been bitten by one before and it wasn't as bad as an ant pinch.

I still have a scar from a widow bite that my wife hadn't seen before until we got a pool...and I got sunburned. Right on my chest above my heart. Venom traveled all the way around my back. The drugs they gave me at the hospital made me sicker than the bite!

Brown recluse has a nasty bite! Necrosis instantly. Make your bed, fold your clothes, check your shoes.

I'm gettin' all crawly now! Spiders are one thing, but don't start talking about roaches...<<<shudder>>>


----------

